# 93 Sentra XE - Just started



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Just got into trying to improve the performance on this car. An automatic so I am not wanting to go too far. It's also a daily driver. No major engine modifications yet. 70 series tires cause I have to get up the ski slopes. 

My first step for improved performance should be?

I have the stock set of tires for sale - Follow the link for a picture.http://gladstone.uoregon.edu/~mbeardsl/tires/tires.htm


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Advance your timing to 15 deg. and get a 5 HP increase for free. Then get a HS cai, this will be a good start and you will feel a nice power increase...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

*hp increase from CAI*

Except for the changed wheels, everything else is stock.. what kind of hp results would you expect?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*Re: hp increase from CAI*



169 said:


> *Except for the changed wheels, everything else is stock.. what kind of hp results would you expect? *


The HS CAI should give you about a 4-5 HP increase...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I went ahead and checked off "CAI" because it is one of the best bang-for-the-buck mods on the GA-motor. Place Racing and Hotshot both put out exceptional CAI products for our motors... and I've only heard good things about the AEM intake, thought it is a lil' bit more expensive. As for what to truely do first, advance your timing. FREE mods are the bestest! (yes, that's bestest  ). LOL You can find past posts about advancing your timing in the Archives... use the "Search" command to find them.


----------

